

Brian Aker on post-Oracle MySQL - ableal
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/04/a-mysql-update-from-brian-aker.html

======
ableal
Via Robert Young, [http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2010/04/its-hardware-
stup...](http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2010/04/its-hardware-stupid.html)
. More on RDBMS + SSD topics there.

